# My amps



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

*Check it out here is a* Prosonic Clip


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Fender man*

Nice collection of Fenders there. Here is a 1964 Bandmaster I scored a few years back. Alas, I sold that one too.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

NIce amps there pal


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

real nice. I love the fender sound


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

i love your bassman \m/


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

One of my guitarists has the first bassman... very nice!


----------



## 7 Stringer (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice amps. I`ve got a princeton reverb, it`s dead mint. I`m not even sure of the year.`69-`70 or so. My dad gave it to me with his `69 Strat 

I love my dad 

Chris


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

7 Stringer said:


> Nice amps. I`ve got a princeton reverb, it`s dead mint. I`m not even sure of the year.`69-`70 or so. My dad gave it to me with his `69 Strat
> 
> I love my dad
> 
> Chris


I love your dad too....


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Holy


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Bump for Dave's clip he added to original message. Check it out.


----------



## ClamBoy (Feb 5, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Bump for Dave's clip he added to original message. Check it out.


Ugh... hack 

Very cool. I would never have guessed that for a Fender, I'm just not used to that kind of gain coming from them and having it sound that tight. I love that first small bend at the beginning, such a cool lick to me. 

You and Dave with your 10's and and your Fender amps


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

ClamBoy said:


> You and Dave with your 10's and and your Fender amps


10s, come on only girls play 10s. 11s is where it's at.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Yah the prosonic is a beast. It has been somewhat modified..to sound better of course I do prefer fenders because of the give factor, it goes a long way with me. On the other hand I wouldn't mind a Hot Cat or a Soldano to add to my collection


----------



## ClamBoy (Feb 5, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> 10s, come on only girls play 10s. 11s is where it's at.


I'm glad I play 9's


----------



## ClamBoy (Feb 5, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> Yah the prosonic is a beast. It has been somewhat modified..to sound better of course I do prefer fenders because of the give factor, it goes a long way with me. On the other hand I wouldn't mind a Hot Cat or a Soldano to add to my collection


I remember you mentioning that that. When we did the mini amp fest at Jeff's (sheesh..that was over a year ago already) I felt completely ham fisted with any of the Fenders, with the exception of the Bassman. The Flexi isn't necessarily an easy amp either, but I just can't relate to the Fenders in that way. The chip in my head is misfiring or something. 

If we get around to doing another one say in April, I'll be able to bring a Peters Dual Channel


----------

